
European Experts Ready Smartphone Technology to Help Stop Coronavirus - henridf
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/04/01/technology/01reuters-health-coronavirus-europe-tech.html
======
tastroder
[https://www.pepp-pt.org/](https://www.pepp-pt.org/) and even their manifesto
document do not go into the necessary specifics as to how this is planned to
be privacy preserving, the manifesto talks about "local trust centers", the
article talks about logging BTLE connections. This all seems like stuff we've
been discussing in the corresponding HN threads for weeks with no real way to
do it in a privacy preserving manner. Without details making these assumptions
sounds pretty ridiculous honestly. A bunch of talk about partnering and
certifications. If you want to build something to preserve privacy in these
scenarios, do it in the open.

The other cooperation mentioned there is [https://gesund-
zusammen.de/en/](https://gesund-zusammen.de/en/) \- love that their security
contact down below is listed as "responsibledisclosure@domain" and they have a
bunch of lawyers on the team. How about we rename that to
coordinateddisclosure@ folks? And similar to the first initiative, they had
time to put up a press package but no technical details on what they actually
want to achieve.

And all that for techniques that have not been proven to be effective yet?
Great.

Edit: According to one of their contributors it will be open sourced on GitHub
once a stable version is reached.
[https://twitter.com/gannimo/status/1245630618462867457](https://twitter.com/gannimo/status/1245630618462867457)
Still not great but at least we'll get a look inside.

